# Hallway Haunt



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*I am doing a haunted hallway this year. I am only going to be using half of my hallway. I want to use fog for an erie effect. When i tested it with just the fog machine it just didnt do well (to smokey). Any suggestions on how i can get it to where the fog will stay low to the ground without it getting smokey? Thanks!*


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

That's tough - maybe you need a smaller fogger? Good thing is - is that they are cheaper!

WE have a 3 car garage and couldn't use a fogger in it for a party because of the smell. Even with the doors open.

If you need an alternative for atmosphere - how about things hanging from the ceiling? Streamers or webs os something equally obnoxious.

Edw


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

there has been numerious threads on getting fog low... just search the archives, basically just a fog chiller needs to be built... again, many online plans, pick your pleasure... on that being said, there also has been threads dedicated to using fog indoors... basically
fog indoors = BAD idea... read the threads to find out why!
Hope this helps


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Misters are good for indoors as they just use distilled water, but it's a small localized effect.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I was going to suggest a mister as well, spideranne. 

As for a hallways haunt, I did a Bat Cave in the front hall last year. While it was AWESOME, my man was soooo annoyed (he's 6'5", and the spider webs and hanging bats made him have to practically crawl through it every day). It's going upstairs this year. I found that was a great, practical use of a hallway for a haunt. I used pumpkin strobes (the ones you get at the dollar store that you put inside pumpkins) taped to the ceiling to make it look like the bats were moving.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I tried fog in my garage haunt 2 years ago and all it did was obscure everything. Even with a fog chiller, it just ends up dispersing upwards. It sucks to work hard on the detail and no be able to see anything.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, I feel the same. We use 3 fog machines in our haunt (all outside) and I ask my helpers "just give it a shot every now and then" but they think its soooo cool to have fog. I am just annoyed cause nobody can see all my hard work when they are blasting fog.
*end rant* honestly I feel better now.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Another alternative would be to use dry ice for a fog effect. You can essentially make a fog chiller out of a styrofoam cooler, but put only 1 hole in it about 3-4 inches from the bottom of the cooler to exhaust your "fog" through your duct. (Use a 2" dia piece of pvc pipe about 8" long.) The dry ice fog is cold, so it will stay low to the floor, and there will be no foul chemical smell in the hall.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Monster maker got me to thinking... and yes - foggers smell.

What about suspending a series of coolers, from the ceiling, with dry ice? Done right - that would look really cool. The vapor would cascade to the floor.

Might be worth an experiment!


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*WOW thanks for all the responses. I think the dry ice idea is better. I was worried about the fogger being in the house. But the dry ice idea i like  Thanks again for all the advice.*


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Becarfull of dry ice in an enclosed space it is CO2, also you will need a heat source or the dry ice will get the water to cold and it will stop producing fog


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Or maybe instead of fog i could line the bottom of the wall with those purple color light strands and make them blink. Just a thought:googly:*


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You may want to go that route. Fog indoors is just plain problematic. Surely there are other ways to make a hallway creepy and spooky.

Lots and lots of cobwebs would be my choice. Get a web shooter and shoot a couple pounds of glue sticks in the upper corners


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*I was going to cover the whole hallway in spider web. Im also going to put cocoons hanging from the ceiling too. Well i sure am glad i asked before thinking i could use the fog in the hallway. Thanks for all y'alls idea's and if you have more please pass them on. Thanks!*


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

If you're going with a spider theme, and the hallway will be semi-dark, take black thread and tape to the ceiling, letting it dangle down so it'll touch people who walk through. I put one at the front, one in the middle/off to the side, and one at the back.

Simple, but EASY scare. People FREAKED walking through my spider/bat cave when the thread hit them. They did the "run about and brush off any possible spider" thing.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

perfect solution... that (threads dangling) always creeps me out.


----------

